# Second Monitor



## Deleted member 118788 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi,

I have a Dell S2240L as my primary monitor for gaming and work. I don't like the glossy screen of it. I am looking to add one more monitor to my setup to increase my productivity. I am a web developer and I will love to code on one and see my output/debug. I have searched my options but not able to decide. The monitor size should be 24 or less than it and should not be glossy. 

1. BenQ GL2460HM 24-inch HD Monitor (Amazon.in: Buy BenQ GL2460HM 24-inch HD Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | BenQ Reviews & Ratings)
2. BenQ RL2455HM 24 inch (Amazon.in: Buy BenQ RL2455HM 24 inch LED Monitor Online at Low Prices in India | BenQ Reviews & Ratings)
3. AOC I2369VM 23 Inch IPS Monitor (AOC I2369VM 23 Inch IPS Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.11992/- | Snapdeal.com)
4. LG 22MP55HQ (AOC I2369VM 23 Inch IPS Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.11992/- | Snapdeal.com)
5. Asus VX229H (Buy Online Asus VX229H 21.5 Inch AH-IPS LED Monitor in India)
6. Benq EW2440L Monitor (*www.snapdeal.com/product/benq-ew24...=21_121&utm_medium=11514413&vendorCode=b1352c)
7. Samsung LS24D390HL (*www.snapdeal.com/product/samsung-ls24d390hlxl-236-inch-led/1607580814)

I am leaning towards the Samsung Monitor as it is a PLS Panel.

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone here have experience with the Korean Monitors? Are they worth it?


----------

